# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Sierra Exportadora promocionó más de 50 productos andinos este año

## gpacheco

*Exportaciones de pequeños productores asesorados por el programa sumarían US$ 20 millones este año*  ** *Rueda de Negocios Sierra Activa 2009.*   *Lima, nov. 26 (ANDINA).-* El programa Sierra Exportadora ha promocionado más de 50 productos andinos este año, mediante la ejecución de 63 proyectos productivos y de inversión, en los cuales participaron 18,000 productores, informó hoy su presidente ejecutivo, Gastón Benza Pflucker.  
“Hemos promovido más de 50 productos de los cuales 28 están exhibiéndose y comercializándose, como productos elaborados terminados, en las cadenas de supermercados de Lima y en más de medio centenar de mercados populares.” 
A inicios de año, Sierra Exportadora adelantó que los productos priorizados para 2009 serían: palta, durazno, café, cacao, orégano, papa, tara y trucha, los cuales han demostrado ser cultivos de alto potencial de productividad, además de rentables. 
Otros productos son: aguaymanto, alcachofa, avena, bambú, berries, eucalipto, frijol, granadilla, haba bebé, haba criolla, haba nativa, kiwicha, maíz choclo, maíz morado, manzana, mármol, menestras, minería no metálica, musgo, ovinos, quinua, tara y textiles, etcétera. 
“Este año, creemos que se han cumplido nuestras metas y hemos logrado por primera vez que pequeños productores de la sierra vendan toda su producción como consecuencia de la asesoría técnica que les hemos brindado.” 
En ese sentido, comentó que la acogida de los productos andinos por parte de los consumidores, principalmente del sector A, B y C, ha sido muy buena, lo que ha permitido beneficiar a más de 70 pequeñas y medianas empresas (pyme) a nivel nacional. 
Cabe recordar que la comercialización de estos productos en los supermercados se enmarca en la campaña Cómprale al Perú, relanzada por el Presidente de la República, Alan García, con el objetivo de mantener el empleo y la producción nacionales como estrategia para hacer frente a la crisis mundial. 
Benza Pflucker estimó que las exportaciones de los productores asesorados por Sierra Exportadora durante este año sumarían 20 millones de dólares, lo que significaría un incremento importante respecto al año anterior.  *Foto: ANDINA/Carolina Urra*Temas similares: Artículo: Sierra Exportadora seleccionará en convocatoria nacional, proyectos de exportación de productos andinos Banco de la Nación y Sierra Exportadora darán Sierra Card a productores andinos en primer trimestre del 2010 Sierra Exportadora reunirá a productores andinos con 30 empresas importadoras de 12 países Sierra Exportadora iniciará comercialización de productos andinos en provincias en el corto plazo Sierra Exportadora impulsará comercialización de 100 productos andinos en supermercados limeños este año

----------

